# Rewind current show 1 hr vs 30 min



## Rohardi (Oct 19, 2013)

This would be a great addition to the tiro!


----------



## Rohardi (Oct 19, 2013)

Considering my Verizon DVR box can do it!


----------



## Rohardi (Oct 19, 2013)

Tivo! Not trio. Damn auto correct!!!


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

this topic is brought up in threads a lot. here are just a few recent:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=488722
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=502134
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=503030​the most commonly suggested workaround is to "hit record", but you know as well as i do, it's only an issue when it's already too late to "hit record" (watching live tv or switching tuners). i'm not about to hit "record" every time i change channels, it'd drive me nuts, plus i might tie up tuners needed for recording other shows.

there have been suggestions to have an adjustable buffer, the user could pick 30, 60, or 90 minutes. go to tivo.com, send feedback.


----------



## Bphagan (Jul 23, 2010)

I would also like to see the liveTV buffer to increase to 1 hour or at least be selectable.

One nice feature I noticed now that I have a RoamioPRO, if I select a channel in the guide and that channel is already showing on another tuner, the Roamio will switch tuners instead of switching channels on current tuner. (This may have always been the case, but only noticed when I had 6 tuners)
This is great for going to HGTV and then backing up to beginning of record buffer to start watching and be able to skip commercials.

bdog


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

It's always been like that.


----------

